
Daily Sampling Reveals Personalized Diet-Microbiome Associations in Humans - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/cell-host-microbe/fulltext/S1931-3128(19)30250-1?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS1931312819302501%3Fshowall%3Dtrue
======
parentheses
> Data from two subjects consuming only meal replacement beverages suggest
> that a monotonous diet does not induce microbiome stability in humans, and
> instead, overall dietary diversity associates with microbiome stability.

That is useful

~~~
vokep
>two subjects

The conclusion is interesting but thats not much of a sample

------
adrianN
This is one of those results that are not particularly surprising, but
important to have. I'm glad that it got published.

------
henryaj
> Interestingly, the reported diet of two subjects (11 and 12) consisted
> primarily of a nutritional meal replacement beverage in 4 different flavors
> (Soylent, Rosa Foods). We refer to these subjects as “shake drinkers.”

 _puts down bottle of soylent_

